# Goat with lump on side (w/pics)



## sokacat (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi there,

We're pretty new to goats and we just picked up this sweet 1.5yo pygmy goat two days ago. Her upkeep wasn't great, I got her up to date on her vaccines and wormed but what's worrying me is this lump on her side.

Her previous owner said she had her head stuck in the fence back in this past fall and some of the other goats "beat her up" while her owner wasn't home which gave her a bulge on her side.

When I picked her up I was kind of surprised by how big the bulge was. Now, she actually likes when I mess with it/palpate it. She nuzzles up. It's not hard like scar tissue but more soft feeling. We haven't had a pregnant doe before and husband thinks she's pregnant. But it looks too high up on her abdomen to be a baby to me and I'm wondering if it might be some kind of abscess from being injured.

The spot doesn't hurt her at all and she's acting pretty healthy. It's on her right side (not rumen) and up by her ribs. The lump is really large, like the size of my hand.

She doesn't have a visible udder or any bulge on her rumen side.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks too far forward on her body to be babies. I would say an abcess of some kind. I would recommend taking her to a vet to get it checked out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That seems like an abscess to me too. If you look under the hair,can you see any type of scarring or is the skin red or hot?Can you get her to a vet?


----------



## sokacat (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, I definitely figured it was an abscess, just figured I'd ask people with more experience. I'll see about getting her into a vet soon. There is no redness or scarring. Can abscesses just be from injury or is it more likely CL related?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not babies for sure. Abscess most likely. Could also be a tumor or maybe even a hernia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Doesnt look like a cl lump...could be a uterine tumor?...a vet visit would be a good idea...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree...doesn't look like a CL lump at all.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have never seen a CL lump that big....I don't think that's it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Feel it good. Is it soft? Looks more like a possible hernia.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she was rammed repeatedly, that could very well be a hematoma, a very large collection of blood in the tissues.

Have a vet see her, if it is soft and squishy he may be able to tap it and allow it to drain.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was thinking that myself...any way you could use a syringe and get some out to see what it looks like? I'm pretty bold, I know...I would be sure it was clean and not go very deep....but I know I would probably try since it seems to not be causing pain and isn't red or anything....but I'm pretty daring when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I was thinking that myself...any way you could use a syringe and get some out to see what it looks like? I'm pretty bold, I know...I would be sure it was clean and not go very deep....but I know I would probably try since it seems to not be causing pain and isn't red or anything....but I'm pretty daring when it comes to stuff like that.


That's what I would do as well. I would pinch up a spot like you are doing a sub q shot, but angle the needle a little deeper and see if you hit a pocket of fluid.

I would lean toward a hematoma as well if she was rammed repeatedly in that area. Smaller ones may be resolved with rubbing the fluid back into the surrounding tissue with long, slow massage (I had a horse kicked in the stifle once...almost as bad as goats for getting themselves hurt), but one that size will probably need lanced and a drain added.

Good luck with her, please keep us updated.


----------



## sokacat (Jan 11, 2014)

The spot is definitely fluid filled. It doesn't feel like muscle or tissue, but almost like a large blister. I'll see if I can get a fluid sample tomorrow. Hoping it's nothing more serious than some draining.  I'll keep you updated, ty for advice!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck ! Very interested in knowing the outcome of it.


----------



## sokacat (Jan 11, 2014)

Wanted to thank everyone for the suggestions on here. Vet poked the lump, didn't get back any fluid or really anything at all. Said it seems to be a hernia but it doesn't bother her so we're going to leave it. Wanted to update what I found out in case anyone else ever has this problem with a goat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good news


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Sokacat,
How is your goat with a hernia?
I have one with one and wanted to know how yours is doing? 
I know this is and older post 
Thanks


----------

